# Is he sick?



## Relken0608 (May 28, 2014)

Ive noticed my male Betta has been looking strange. He's got a white spot on his side and his tail is frayed. He's in a 1.5 gallon tank with a fern in it. Is he sick or something? This is my first betta.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2014)

A picture might help.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a larger tank with heat and filtration and 30% water changes every week will keep your betta happy and healthy..
current conditions are condusive only to disease...


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah... he's sick. Either cause the tank has no filter, or cause you're not changing the water enough for the size of tank you have. Also if you got that fish from petsmart/petco, they usually come with "stuff".

If you don't have a filter, get one. Simple sponge filter is fine. If you have a filter, change the water more often. but if he's got spots and ripped up fin.. sounds more like a parasite. been a long while since I've had to deal with any parasites so you'll have to post a pic and one of the other guys will be able to pinpoint what you have to do if it is one.

Betta's I find tend to thrive when you put em in a properly filtered tank 3 gallons and up. Course then again, all fish do better with more water volume than less.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

You need a filter and a heater in there, that probably won`t fit in a 1.5g, might want to upgrade. That being said I have a betta in a fluval spec (2g), but that tank has an intergrated filter and space for a heater. I would recommend a 5g, the bigger the easier it is to care for the fish


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

BettaGuy: I have a one gallon with a filter and heater. They make heaters for one gallons, they are just hard to find.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Angelclown: Yes but think about how much water your taking away by adding a filter and heater to a 1g


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

Some one gallons have filters and a heater isn't big, it is small for a one gallon. Take a look at my betta thread I posted when I got the double tail halfmoon and you will see the tank has a filter and the heater is in the tank.


----------

